# I need tips!! Marine tank virgin about to jump into the wonderful world of salt tanks



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Ive never done salt before and ive always been curious. i have a 25 gallon tank im wanting to convert from fresh to salt. i need help tell me the basics, the dos, the donts, and what all i will need to purchase as well as weekly maintenance. i just want a simple tank with some anemonies corals and some clowns if possible at that size. basically all i have for this tank right now is an incandescent hood and an aquaclear 20. will i need a specific filter will i need anything else different.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you have some free time, come by for a visit and I'll show you my setups and explain what's going on, what you might want to consider and where you can buy some of the stuff you're going to need.

Anthony

BTW, I'm 4 min. west of King Ed's Pets or 5 min. east of Metrotown.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

ookay.  basically i just need to know what i have to buy and what i dont cause i know some stuff is optional i know i need good lights and live rock as well as a powerhead and a filter do you need a skimmer or is it just optional which items are the ones you really need basically ill start with those and then work my way into purchasing all of it.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Basic stuff you need are salt gauge, salt, strong light ( for corals ), protien skimmer, filter ( HOB works but no carbon ), wave maker or power head. I would not recommend putting anemone if you are thinking of starting coral tank.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Your best choice may to to buy a salt water tank and livestock already running so you can just move it complete.

I have seen some nice smaller systems offered on the forum if you are nice about making a deal you may very well get a tank and free help setting it and or moving.

I have found most members are glad to share what works and what does not.

Good luck


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

yea i was doing some readint last night and i decided against anemones just want a nice pair of clowns and some inverts with some nice corals and live rock. what would you suggest top be the best method of lighting for a reef tank. as far as ive read it says you need both white and blue (actinic) lights whats the best output for something like that


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

There are some readily available LED for reef tank. They may cost a lot but pays for itself in the long run. Some of the members here defrag there corals and sell them because they grow quickly. Of course considering your water quality are all in good standing.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

xxKeatoxx, I'd take up Anthony on the offer, whenever he has free time for you to visit. Seriously, even if you had to take transit, and it took you the whole day. Wish I had the opportunity to meet him and have hands on advice when I started with marine. I thought that fw dwarf shrimp were sensitive to some parameter change or less than perfect conditions. I thought wrong and they paid with their lives, and I paid with my wallet.

I'd really take SeaHorse Fanatic up on that offer, at the very least his tanks will inspire you.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

mikebike said:


> Your best choice may to to buy a salt water tank and livestock already running so you can just move it complete.
> 
> I have seen some nice smaller systems offered on the forum if you are nice about making a deal you may very well get a tank and free help setting it and or moving.
> 
> ...


I'd strongly urge you to NOT do this unless you have an experienced eye. Often, you're going to be inheriting someone's problem. People don't get rid of nice systems, IME.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Yea I'm stubborn and learnt with my mistakes in freshwater. I will definitely take Anthony up on his offer when I have time to drive out there. Thanx for all the help guys I was always told salt was sooo hard and so expensive I was really turned off of the idea but I've decided to take the plunge. I breed reptiles full time and I work from home also so I've got the time lol


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

xxKeatoxx said:


> Yea I'm stubborn and learnt with my mistakes in freshwater. I will definitely take Anthony up on his offer when I have time to drive out there. Thanx for all the help guys I was always told salt was sooo hard and so expensive I was really turned off of the idea but I've decided to take the plunge. I breed reptiles full time and I work from home also so I've got the time lol


It doesn't have to be expensive (though it often is), and it's as easy or as difficult as you are prepared


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

lol i love to shop and buy stuff just being an ocd ass this close to Christmas once i get an idea in my head its hard to not do it even if it breaks the bank lol i spend $100's of dollars on designer reptiles its just hard to fork out to start but once i have im sure ill be dumping tons of money into it lol


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Here's a quick thread on what a quick setup can look like with some preparation. This was done in two weeks and is only about month old at the time of this posting.

Spitfires 75G low maintenance home office tank build - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board

Here's a vid of said tank:


----------

